# Disney: 'A year of a million dreams' shoot



## pinksugar (Jan 26, 2008)

Model Gisele Bunchen stars in Disney's celebration photo shoot. The celeb-packet shoot entitled 'Year of a Million Dreams' also stars Jennifer Lopez, her husband Marc Anthony, Whoopi Goldberg, Jessica Biel, and Tina Fey.

The images were shot by acclaimed photographer Annie Leibovitz. The image above which stars Gisele as Wendy Darling also stars Tina Fey as Tinkerbell and Mikhail Baryshnikov (aka Alexandra Petrovsky) as Peter Pan.















source: Catwalk Queen: Gisele stars in Disney's a 'Year of a Million Dreams' along with other celebs

so, what do we think? I think the images are awesome. I saw another of.. I think Kate winslet? as snow white! they're really cool! the one of peter pan is stretching the imagination a little TOO far though, he looks so old!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 26, 2008)

Hm I love the concept, as I am a disney freak, but I don't like these pictures at all.... I think it could have been much more magical.

And I don't think I like some of the choices of celebs.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't either, but the whoopi goldberg one is cute! and so was the snow white one, which is not shown here


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 26, 2008)

That's weird but kinda cool. Minus the JLO and Marc one because they look mad corny.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 26, 2008)

haha, celly, totally agree - anything with J-Lo and M-Ant is going to be corny, He reminds me of the main guy in 'the corpse bride' - or in fact any skeletal, super pale, holes for eyes type movie character, LOL


----------



## chocobon (Jan 26, 2008)

I love it!! The pics are absolutely stunning!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 26, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 26, 2008)

those pics are great !!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 26, 2008)

They look way too old in the first one. They should have chosen more youthful looking celebs for that one, imo.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 26, 2008)

I think so too.. it was really bizarre choice, especially peter pan, who is the boy who never grew up.. like, what on earth were they thinking with that choice!


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

giselle looks gawky and weird as wendy (she could have shot as wendy's mother instead) and i agree that the peter pan is too old...couldn't they have picked teens for the wendy and alice shoots...i also think jessica alba would've made a better pocahontas than this jessica. didn't like most of the photoshoots but i liked rachel weisz as snow white and scarlett johansonn as cinderella (the best imo).


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 3, 2008)

oooh, that one is really good! I think the snow white one was the best though, all those cute little animals! so adorable


----------



## niksaki (Feb 3, 2008)

oh i really love them wish i could be in one! lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hm I love the concept, as I am a disney freak, but I don't like these pictures at all.... I think it could have been much more magical.
And I don't think I like some of the choices of celebs.

Ditto!


----------

